

Show HN: Crowdsourced page to help find missing woman in Oregon - JeremyMorgan
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/apps/findjennifer/

======
bnejad
Great idea and best of luck in your search.

------
sbussard
a time component would be helpful no?

